# MAB Paints



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone use MAB paint? Or even know of them? I never here anyone talk about them at all. I know SW bought them out around 2007 but they're still making the stuff and converting stores. MAB is a company out of south Philly that supposedly spread to 17 other states. Whose used it, whose still using it?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Never even heard of it until yesterday


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

http://www.answers.com/topic/m-a-bruder-sons-inc

Here's a link to the company's background. There is one answer I'm still looking for though. Did MAB aid in the creation of SW Duration? I'm leaning more and more towards a yes since that is the only SW product listed on MAB's website. I really don't like Sw products all that much but the only one I don't mind is Duration.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

We grew up on MAB paints. I remember seeing a hundred cans of their Seashore label in my shed as a kid. I get most of my sundries from them. There are four stores in my working area in Delco. Since SW took over, they have gone way downhill in customer service.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Tried Seashore for the first time last year, and really liked it.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Sea Shore is no joke man! I love that stuff wouldn't use anything else on an exterior. I'm around northeast Philly and I know what stores were converted in SW's but still carry mainly MAB. Old man Joe works in the woodhaven store according to my old foreman he's been there since he was my age.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Spread rate, and coverage for white was impressive. Don't know how well it will hold up on coastal homes till a few years pass.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I also have used MAB, always happy with their products. After closing of stores, they are only available in a few SW stores which are out of my way, so I primarily use BM.

The seashore products are great. I still use the low end PRO 30 flat and fresh kote semi for some rentals, and even that stuff is great for the price.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I offer fresh kote to anyone that is looking for a quick fix that will look good and last for a reasonable amount of time. I really like the stuff think it looks pretty damn good especially when compared to promar. I like the rich lux line too


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

The old timers will tell you it's not the same anymore. I like MAB.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Different Strokes said:


> The old timers will tell you it's not the same anymore. I like MAB.


Hack... spit...dang tootin' sonny! :wheelchair:


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

From what I hear what paint hasn't changed


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just did 2 coats of wall shield ........''snowflake'' over a skim coated ceiling ..............love M.A.B!! ............ SW is killin them though,.....sad times ahead .....just last week I had a chic tint me up a color or though she was ............she handed me a gallon of base, no tint lol but at least she shook it .............HELLO !!


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

What stores you at ole? I hope it's not the broad st store near temple those guys are crazy took um 20 mins just to verify my account! SW is a pita I'm just glad they didn't shut down production of MAB


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sully said:


> What stores you at ole? I hope it's not the broad st store near temple those guys are crazy took um 20 mins just to verify my account! SW is a pita I'm just glad they didn't shut down production of MAB


 

my main store is over on Haverford Ave ............i also hit up the one on city ave and Havertown............the Haverford store still has an old school M.A.B guy workin there, knows his ****


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Good to know I don't do a ton of work out that way but my buddy works at secane barber shop and gives my card out there.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> I just did 2 coats of wall shield ........''snowflake'' over a skim coated ceiling ..............love M.A.B!! ............ SW is killin them though,.....sad times ahead .....just last week I had a chic tint me up a color or though she was ............she handed me a gallon of base, no tint lol but at least she shook it .............HELLO !!


Not a SW basher - they are okay here in my town but they are currently training two "assistant managers" for placement elsewhere. These are both college age people, one woman and one man. Went in there Saturday and they were cleaning up a BIG paint mess. The regular assistant manager says, "She (the trainee) just learned what happens when someone brings in an older can of paint to be shook up and you don't check the security of the lid!". Their four brand new shakers don't look so new anymore. Ouch!
Never seen M.A.B out here anywhere. Must be a regional paint?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

yeah .....regional, east coast........


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The old MAB here is of course now labeled SW but I like to use the Sea Shore still.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

i have used some MAB products and thought that they were good. my cousin was a manager for MAB when they were bought out by SW. this was not the best for him since he left SW with "bad blood". they did accept him back with "no hard feelings" but he could feel the tension and got into paint inspections too. the products that i did use were for decorative concrete and were compairable to some of the better coatings that i was using from porter, ultrcrete and surecrete.


----------



## clark griswold (Aug 1, 2011)

As a painter in South Jersey on the shore I grew up with MAB. We had accounts there going back to my grandfather. It seems that even though SW kept some open, it is a matter of time before MAB is gone forever. Does anyone know if Seashore is still as good? A SW guy who was a MAB lifer before the buyout told me that he would not be surprised if it wasn’t just Superpaint in a Seashore can. This rumor comes from the fact that the old factory that produced Seashore caught on fire and is gone.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I used seashore last summer and it was still a very nice paint. For sure not superpaint, but I hadn't used it for many years like you so I can't speak of the quality in comparison. 

I liked it, but no way of knowing if SW is being cheap on the ingredients or not. I thought it was a quality paint.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i use MAB all the time but i dont do many exteriors although i have noticed something goin on with their interior WallShield line, maybe its just me though who knows. i wouldnt put it past SW to start messin around


----------

